# spouse setting up as a sole trader in south africa



## arranhare (Apr 26, 2014)

My wife is accompanying me to South Africa on a relatives visa. Her job is such that she can practice from anywhere with a phone and skype/hangouts. She'd like to continue to work for clients in the UK while in south africa. She won't work for clients in south africa. My immigration consultants are telling me it is either a business visa (with the 2.5M ZAR and commitment to employ staff) or nothing. Does anyone have a similar experience? Thanks


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I might be wrong but I don't think she needs to actually do that at all. Since her employment is based remotely and not related to her being in SA - she can ride her relatives visa. My husband was here working remotely for USA clients for a year on a TR with no work endorsement. Truthfully - there's absolutely no way for them to know that she's working in another country .


----------

